# Celery is bad!!! Citrical is good!



## Lynnutte (Jun 4, 2004)

At least raw it is for me. I had a piece today to see what would happen. It was not pretty.







I like raw vegies, but I guess I'm not going to be eating many of those anymore. I'm trying to see what my triggers are, and so far gravey and raw celery are out.







I just started taking citricel and calcium yesterday and have seen great improvment already!







While the celery did give me problems, I didn't have to run so fast to the bathroom today. It was a good thing to because I was in a store when it hit and the closest bathroom was closed.







Thank you all for the suggestions you have posted on this site. Whithout them, I may not have made it to the restroom this afternoon.Everyone wish me luck this comming week. We are going on a week long vacation to abnother state where I'm not familiar as to where the closest bathrooms are. Hopefully the changes in diet and supplements will be enough to get me through the week without any embarassing moments. Maybe it will let me have some fun too.







Talk to you all next week.


----------

